# Fav Character?



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Concerning books/fluff who is your favourite character and why? Make sure to mention wheat book he/she is from.

My favourite would probably be Kyril Sindermann from the Horus Heresy series. He's old, wise and brave. He's Loken's mentor which is awesome cause he's a mortal.

Else, It would probably be Garviel Loken. He's just pure awesome. No reasoning needed.


----------



## drake1813 (Sep 23, 2007)

Kruellagh the Vile-from dark eldar background 

Armed with the soul flayer, obsessed with killing what more is there to say?


----------



## Hicks (Nov 20, 2007)

Justicar Alaric, for a Grey Knights I find him very humane. Also, anyone who can take that much punishment and still slaughter his foes deserves a mention.


----------



## Dartanyun (Nov 14, 2007)

Ciphas Cain, a hero for the people. Even if that wasn't what he ment to do. So selfish and yet ends up looking the hero despite his attemps to do just the oppisite.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Captain Uriel Ventris of the Ultramarines.. his determination through hardships inspired me to do Ultramarines for my army.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine would also have to be Ciaphas Cain. He's one of the few characters that adds humour to the grim 40k universe.

-Dirge


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

If you want humour in the universe, talk to Aximand. He was always the joker.....Or was it Torgaddon? Hmm.


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

Torgaddon it was...

I'm very fond of Erebus, Chaplain of the Word Bearers, very manipulative even though he kinda loses it against Magnus in the warp there :\ He seems very genuine and realistic as character to me.
Although I haven't read up to the parts where Kharn pre heresy is mentioned so I might change my mind along the way in the future.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Real book character: Commisar Ibram Gaunt, Gaunts Ghosts
Heresy Online story character: My character O' Vaxus, my series Ultimate Fire Warrrior (check it out, comment if you do!)


----------



## CyDoN (Dec 21, 2007)

All the Chaos chars they are just phychotic and crazy. Horus might be the most serious and its like Satan trusted and mosted loved that proved to be traitor. I dont like characters that are totaly unrealistic with no flaws and generaly acting and being over-heroic, the only i cant think this way are the Space Marines and I only like these as ultra-characters because they are simple not human


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Hrothgar from Wolfblade. I don't think I spelled his name right but any space marine introduced with a beer mug stuck to his foot is cool in my book. If you go fantasy then Snorri Nosebiter, another not too bright drunk with an attitude.


----------



## Apostle Anthaeron (Dec 28, 2007)

Kor Phaeron of the word bearers - Responsible for the word bearers renounce in faith to the chaos gods and resulting in the entire horus heresy and the crippling of the false emperor :biggrin:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

My favorite would also have to be Cain. Funny and kicks butt. What more could you want? (except perhaps a spine.:laugh


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

I personally am a big fan of Lieutenant Kage of the Last Chancers. He's about as bad ass as you can get without being a Space Marine, and a latent psyker to boot. What's not to like?


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup Lt. Kage is a hardcore BAMF, and ive never read about anyone thats as handy with a knife as he is. What kind of psyker is he tho? it never says his power


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

let them burn

burn it down


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Primarch Lord CAG, please do not double post, simply edit the previous post please


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Edited. Although I'm not sure what he is getting at.

As for the topic in hand. I would have to say Larkin. Its not that he is a sniper its his whole attitude/near crazyness that I like.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Chaplain Grimaldus He's awsome 
Black Templars Codex


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Stories: Commisar Ibram Gaunt and his ghost.

Game: Lysander


----------



## whiteshark12 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hicks said:


> Justicar Alaric, for a Grey Knights I find him very humane. Also, anyone who can take that much punishment and still slaughter his foes deserves a mention.



He gets my vote


----------



## Algorath (Jan 16, 2008)

For SM? Loken for the win, want humane? Logic? Bad ass nerd? Plenty.

For Inq? Eisenhorn. He's got a staff made from a demon's corpse and cherubael.

IMO? Saint celestian, "I've died a 1,000 deaths, and I shall die a million more" WHAT'S MORE BAD ASS THAN THAT?????


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

Ibram Gaunt
I always loved the whole idea behind commisars and the whole idea behind the Tanith First and Only is also pretty awesome imo


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Gabriel Santar, the Iron Hands First Captain in _Fulgrim_. The only reason I liked him is because he broke the power sword of Julius Kaesoron with his PowerFist, and then got owned by a guy with a melted face.(Power Weapon Exploded and almost killed both of them)


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

bloodhound said:


> My favourite would probably be Kyril Sindermann from the Horus Heresy series. He's old, wise and brave. He's Loken's mentor which is awesome cause he's a mortal.
> 
> Else, It would probably be Garviel Loken. He's just pure awesome. No reasoning needed.


Dude Lokin was a blind fool that turned his back on his brotherhood, legion and Primarch when he broke his oath to them. And Sindermann, are you joking? Well it makes sense if you look up to Lokin.

But as for the question, I would say Abaddon. I love the no bs attitude and how he won't kneel to any one Chaos power. That and the fact that he beat the hell out of Lokin and Torgaddon.:biggrin:

The galaxy will burn!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

MkVenner and Mkoll are badasses. I like most of the scouts from the Gaunts Ghost series. When they come back from Gereon, not even the other scouts could follow them. I also like Ciaphas Cain too. My favorite book with him is the one with the Orks in the desert. CONVOY!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

deathwatch captain Octavius no nonsense gets the job done sort of guy


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I like Commisar Yarrick (just 20 more points till I'm allowed him) and Ursarkar Creed


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

Colonel Schaeffer, Is without a doubt the most badass character of all


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

This is a tough one since I haven't read many 40k books. I'd have to say Loken for the same reasons that were mentioned before. If codexes count I think post-heresy Abaddon is the most awesome character (that I know about).


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

mgtymouze said:


> Hrothgar from Wolfblade. I don't think I spelled his name right but any space marine introduced with a beer mug stuck to his foot is cool in my book. If you go fantasy then Snorri Nosebiter, another not too bright drunk with an attitude.


Bwaahhahaha! Mighty Haegr would be appalled, but the Dwarf King from _Eragon_ would be touched, I'm sure. 

This is what comes from taking personal days to read fantasy books and play video games.

-Dirge


----------



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

For me its between sanguinus(prolly didnt spell it right) bc he took on a greater demon while badly battered and broke his ass over his knee.yes it took 2 fights but who survived?and also garviel loken.hes just badass and the only reason abaddon won the fight was bc he was in terminator armor btw


----------



## PAw (Dec 20, 2007)

it would have to be the most bad ass Commisar of all the Imperium....
Commisar Holt


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I've revised my favs.

Fluff-Be'lakor
Books-Ciaphas Cain
Model-Be'lakor
Rules-Eh. Old Skool Abbadon the Despoiler.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Haven't read many of the books, but overall I think Cypher the Fallen Angel. He's an Imperial Eldar - he starts fight then buggers off, if he's caught longer then the time it takes him laugh in your face its a miracle, and he's caused the DA more headaches over the last 10 thousand years then abbadon ever has. And noone knows what he's really like.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

SPYDeR13 said:


> But as for the question, I would say Abaddon. I love the no bs attitude and how he won't kneel to any one Chaos power. That and the fact that he beat the hell out of Lokin and Torgaddon.:biggrin:
> 
> The galaxy will burn!


i greatly disliked abaddon in the books and never realized how much of puss he is. he always had barbed wire up his ass or something. and the only reason he beat loken was because he was using terminator armor, loken was only using power armor. big difference if you know how the armors function in story/fluff terms. 

my fav book character would have to be Tarik Torgaddon from HH. his always trying to be funny in serious situations made me laugh and reminds me of me. :so_happy:


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

This one'll be hard. Kharn the Betrayer represents his army perfectly, a maniacal killer who doesn't care who falls in the name of Khorne. 

In the Horus Heresey series I like the older captains of the Emperor's Children: Solomon Demeter (2nd Company, deceased), Marius Vairosean (3rd Company), Julius Kaeseron (1st Company), Lucius (13th Company), and Saul Tarvitz (10th Company, promoted to 1st Company, deceased?).


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

mine has to be marduk first acolyte of the world bearers from darck aposlte.
he is bad ass and takes on a chaos lord how bad ass is that.




Algorath said:


> For Inq? Eisenhorn. He's got a staff made from a demon's corpse and cherubael.


it wasint a Demon's Corpes it was made from a rock that had a demon's essance in it at one point.


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Kharn the betrayer all the way.

Books (well, short story) - Read Wrath of Kharn...just beautiful.
Model - Commander Shryke of the raven wing. Love the jet pack/lightning claw combo
Rules - Kharn again, nigh unstoppable
Honourable mention goes to Lucius the eternal, despite him being slanneshi scum. The new rules for his armour terrify me.


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

i just started reading 40k books. been reading d&d stuff forever. reading short stories now. most the "fluff" i've been is from the codexs. having said that.
Muegan Ra i like eldar. personified elfs bad attitude if they lived that long. also like the fact that they destroyed themselves. but muegans story of saving his craftworld from the warp is cool. dark reapers are great looking models. muegans model is nice too and they are made to slaughter space marines which i play a lot. all that together makes Muegan win for me.

does anyone know wher i can read more about him?


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

no doubt about it id have to say Marneus Calgar chapter master of the
ultramarines but ive heard he was killed in action is that true?


----------



## MindFreaky (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't heard or read something about Calgar being killed off (but I would personally hope so for no other reason then I detest Ultramarines).

Fluffwise for me it's all Kor Phaeron. One twisted freak!
Books? For me it was that Burias (sp?) chap from Dark Apostle, he's the reason I insist on using Possesed in every game I play!
Gameplay, for me is tough... Maugen Ra is a nasty piece of work, but Lucious is just awesome... the look on my buddy's face when I showed him the rules for Lucious' armor was just priceless!


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

I gotta say Kharn the betrayer, in the Galaxy In Flames... to get impaled by a land raider's dozer blades and still be around ... plus the fact is a complete and utter psycho... gotta love him


----------



## Nosko (Feb 26, 2008)

Handbag of Joy said:


> I gotta say Kharn the betrayer, in the Galaxy In Flames... to get impaled by a land raider's dozer blades and still be around ... plus the fact is a complete and utter psycho... gotta love him


err that was me...


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

My personal favorite is either gaunt or Shrike or Calgar and he was not killed in action it was a chaos rumour


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

For me:
WHF Books- Konrad (He's just one BMF)
40K Books- Sarpedon from the Soul Drinkers books (He knows where he stands and doesn't let anybody screw with him over that)
Necromundia Books- Erik Bane (he got screwed by the powers that be, came back and saved thier butts and screwed them. Payback is SWEET!:biggrin 
WHFB Codex- Archaon (again one BMF, and I just like the way his model looks)
40K Codex- Colonel-Commisar Gaunt (his was the first charecter model I collected and so holds a special place for me:biggrin


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

im gonna go ahead and say either Cheif Librarian Mephiston or Inquisitor Lord Torquemada Coteaz. both excessivly bad ass


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

rogal dorn of the imperial fists as he said once:


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

Commisar Ibram Gaunt, Colonel Schaeffer. both cool characters and my favourite guard characters. and i think rangar thunderfist, has to be the coolest space marines.


----------



## The Lions Sword (May 16, 2008)

I would have to say Inquisitor Gideon Ravenor of the Ordo Xenos. He is one incredible psyker, and not to mention his retinue has remnants of Eisenhorns own retinue. Also, modeling his grav chair would be a fun conversion to do.


----------



## Dark Apostle Loren (May 1, 2008)

For me 2 words Caiphas Cain. He is the only reason I am even tempted to use imperials.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

For all my Ork hommies out there; WAZDAKKA GUTSMEK!!! any bike that can turbo-charge AND shoot is worth the points...plus he took out a Warlord!!! what could be better?!?!


----------



## Maggard (May 20, 2008)

Too many to choose from, GW are good at making badasses. But if pushed I'd say Perturabo and his Iron Warriors, anyone that can bleed the Imperial Fists that badly deserves some love


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

I'd have to go with Fulgrim before being possessed by the daemon he released from his sword (the whole serpent with multiple arms thing doesnt really do much for me  ) i find his back story pretty interesting and the fact that Emperors Children were one the Emperors favourites hence allowing them the name and the imperial eagle emblem.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

besides the emperor i am very intrigued by malcador the sigilite. i would love to know more about him. how old is he, exactly how powerful is he and what powers does he have. his relationship with the emperor (not sexual, but the again) his thoughts on the great crusade, what he knows about chaos, what he thinks of each of the primarchs and what he thinks on all the xenos races. i think he has such depth even though he was only around for a very short time.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

SPYDeR13 said:


> Dude Lokin was a blind fool that turned his back on his brotherhood, legion and Primarch when he broke his oath to them. And Sindermann, are you joking? Well it makes sense if you look up to Lokin.
> 
> But as for the question, I would say Abaddon. I love the no bs attitude and how he won't kneel to any one Chaos power. That and the fact that he beat the hell out of Lokin and Torgaddon.:biggrin:
> 
> The galaxy will burn!


Abaddon had terminator armor
Loken had power armor and a chainsword
He held his own against the ugly man
Torgaddon died to Aximand not Abaddon
Its Loken and not Lokin
Sindermann added an alternate point of view to a galaxy filled with war
He didn't break his oath because his oath was ultimately to the emperor
99% of Chaos players hate Loken anyways so this is a pointless argument

Favorite Character (That has 40k Fiction Written about them): Fulgrim or Ravenor
Most Intriguing: Patience Kys (There is almost no knowledge of her backround, but she seems to be hiding some dark secret)


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Would have to be Angron the ulimate BAMF leads an assault on most battlefields and even when he gets buried under 100s of tonnes of rubble just get back up and continues were he left off killing lol


----------



## Tzeentch (May 22, 2008)

Ahriman of course.


----------



## The Red Thirst (Dec 11, 2007)

Sanguinis definitely. He is the most noble of all and IMO humanity should put all their efforts into reviving him


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

Ciphas Cain all the way, oh and bragg just because


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Huron Blackheart. I really like the pirate feel and his style of warfare. I have some old RT era fluff and what is presented in the new C: CSM. I like his fluff all around.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

my fave charactor has to be kharn fluff and rules wise. just read my sig!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

got to be larkin or mkoll from gaunts ghosts


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Pffft.

Humans, Eldar, Traitors...

We all know who the REAL badass is-

Wazdakka "I-Killed-A-Warlord-Titan-With-A-Warbike" Gutsmek.

Go Green or Go Home


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Brother Rafen from the Blood Angel books. Not only did he see through the lies of an inquisitor but defended the honour of the chapter agains a company of strayed marines. Then kills a greater deamon of tzeench (there everywhere in the books) Pretty cool for a marine of only a 100 years :biggrin:


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

Urien Rakarth
master torturer
there isnt anything he doesnt know, form the slightest discomfort to the greatest pain in your soul
what else do you need?


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Konrad Curze
A.K.A
Night Haunter 
Bad ass vigilante hero who does right but wrong at the same time you gotta love him
either that or
Baharroth, Cry of The wind, he sounds so cool 

peace out:victory:


----------



## Genki (Jun 17, 2008)

Comissar Yarrick. *salutes*

You wouldnt want to get him angry at you!


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

*pokes Comissar Yarrick model with finger*

I dont think hes gunna get angry for some time
lol

peace out:victory:


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

I have two 
Ahriman: Who els could have came up whit a spell to make rubric marines :victory:
Maugan Ra: Saved a whole craft world from the eye of terror :good:


----------



## Genki (Jun 17, 2008)

SpaNNerZ said:


> *pokes Comissar Yarrick model with finger*
> 
> I dont think hes gunna get angry for some time
> lol
> ...


Just you wait till you fall asleep. Then its BAM! Powerclaw to the nose. Yarrick never forgets!

:grin:


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

my favourite character is maugan ra, i like his connection with death and his story. rescuing your own craftworld, single handed very cool


----------



## commissar gaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

OK.
The Emperor-pre Golden throne
Heroic, cool and thinking of other people over himself, even if he is the greatest human ever to have lived he could pwn any charachter from the HH and 40k universe with his eyes closed, hands tied behind his back, in a big metal boxat the bottom of the sea. On another planet.


----------



## Max fightmaster (Jun 21, 2008)

likely Marduk from dark apostle, or Justicar Alaric, I can't wait to start reading Hammer of Daemons


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

A'ight, in no particular order (and excluding my own creations, of course), my favourites would be as follows:

*Commissar Yarrick:* I don't care what anyone else says, he's the biggest BAMF that ever lived. Chuck Norris would wet himself at the idea of going up against him. True, your average Space Marine commander could do almost anything that Yarrick did, but that's the point: Yarrick isn't a Space Marine commander, he's a human being - and he did it all anyway.

*Warmaster Honsou:* I couldn't really tell you why; I just think he's awesome. Plus, I needed a Chaos Marine on the list, just on general principle. Khârn would've been another frontrunner, but cool as he is, he hasn't really got a lot of personality.

*"Mad" Larkin:* Just for being the squirrelly bastard he is. You've gotta love him. Helluva sniper, to boot.

*Inquisitor Lichtenstein:* I don't think he's ever been in a novel, but he should. He's Phil Kelly's Inquisitor, for those not in the know. Again, a BAMF (though not on Yarrick's level), who just doesn't know when to quit. Maybe the most extreme radical since Quixos. He'll either save the day, or doom the planet - quite possibly both. Sounds like a setup for a good book to me.

I guess that's about it. Honourable mentions to the Commissar from Dark Apostle (Krohl? Krehl? I'm fairly certain it began with K, anyway), for showing us what a good Commissar should be, and Inquisitor Eisenhorn, for being a tough old bastard and also for giving me a fantastic mini on which to base Davian Aurelius.

And Kevin Smith. Because every roll of honourable mentions for basically anything should include Kevin Smith.


----------

